# Gesucht, Siemens Sinumerik´s...!!!



## SPS_Student (9 Dezember 2009)

Schön guten Tag allerseits,

suche dringend Siemens Sinumerik´s egal welcher Bauart.

Beispielsweise 802 S / 802 C , 810 D , 828 D , 840 D / DE / SL , 840 Di etc.

Ob gebraucht oder Neu spiel dabei keine Rolle.

Ich hoffe ich kann auf ein paar Angebote hoffen.

Vielen Dank

Angebote per PN


----------



## gravieren (9 Dezember 2009)

Hi


? ? ?


Erzählst du uns etwas darüber.
Ist auf den ersten "Blick" etwas konfus.


----------



## sps-concept (9 Dezember 2009)

*ebay*

Hallo gravieren,

verkauf  doch was und such es anschliessend bei ebay 

André


----------



## SPS_Student (9 Dezember 2009)

Klar kann ich dir etwas erzählen, kein thema.
Es ist eine CNC Steuerung der Firma Siemens.
Sie kann unter anderem von Dreh, Fräs, Stanz 
und Schleifmaschinen verwendet werden kann.
Sie kommt aus den Bereich Siemens Automation 
and Drives.

Willst du sonst noch was wissen ?
Vielleicht hast du ja Interesse an einen paar
Information über die einzelnen Bauarten, falls du
es nicht weißt. Ich bin hier einfach auf der Suche
nach Bauteilen.

@ außerdem, verbau in Maschinen und nichtz in Ebay.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Dezember 2009)

Was das für Teilchen sind, weiß gravieren (hat er hier schon oft genug bewiesen). Die Frage war eher, wofür und in welchem Zusammenhang so "wilde Kombinationen" (= egal was, Hauptsache etwas, Anforderungen unbekannt) gebraucht werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2009)

SPS_Student schrieb:


> ...
> Beispielsweise 802 S / 802 C , 810 D , 828 D , 840 D / DE / SL , 840 Di etc.
> ...



Hallo,

da es auf die Details offensichtlich nicht so sehr ankommt, ich könnte Dir
einen *850i* (sind immerhin 10 mehr) von meinem Nachbar vermitteln, auf 
Wunsch TÜV neu .


----------



## emcan36 (10 Dezember 2009)

Hello from Spain,

Are you interested in:

2  810D 6FC5410-0AY01-0AA0 

1  840C 6FC5147-0AA13-0AA0 

My e-mail: emcan36@gmail.com

If you are interested I can sell them by Ebay.de and payment by Paypal.

Thank you


----------

